
Wire (wire.com) client is now fully open sourced - ahalam
https://medium.com/@wireapp/you-can-now-build-your-own-wire-client-ea9ed9214e26#.kw9ppwet3
======
ahalam
Wire (wire.com) is now fully open sourced. You can build your own client from
[https://github.com/wireapp](https://github.com/wireapp) and use it to talk to
other user using the official clients.

